# Troll RTA leaking - Help



## Doug1170 (28/5/22)

Hi all I bought a Troll X rta No matter how I wick it it leaks badly out of the airflow ports not the tank.
I have looked at all the you tube reviews on it tried like 10 ways to wick it but it still leaks badly .
Can anyone here give me some advise on how to fix it or is it just a dud and chuck it out ?
Any help apreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (28/5/22)

Suggest you remove that RTA off your mod.
I know of 4 mods, one being a Paranormal DNA 250c that have been totally destroyed by the juice leaking from this RTA. 

@Intuthu Kagesi posted a way in which he modified this RTA to try and stop the leaking. 
It appears to a design flaw.


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (29/5/22)

DougP said:


> Suggest you remove that RTA off your mod.
> I know of 4 mods, one being a Paranormal DNA 250c that have been totally destroyed by the juice leaking from this RTA.
> 
> @Intuthu Kagesi posted a way in which he modified this RTA to try and stop the leaking.
> ...


Damn, I almost bought one from vape King the other day, thank God I didn't.... I have no time for trying to resolve leaking issues, if it's still leaking by the 2nd wicking, it's gone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/5/22)

This is an amazing tank when it isn't peeing all over your mod, however it needs some work to get it there ... check out this thread;


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/is-my-wotofo-troll-x-doa.73173/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Doug1170 (29/5/22)

Thank you Ill try the plumbers tape and blocking some holes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/5/22)

Doug1170 said:


> Thank you Ill try the plumbers tape and blocking some holes








You could also use silicone rubber to seal the "_honeycomb insert_", and to block the four outer holes, as it will comfortably handle the temperatures in an atty, (_it starts becoming brittle at temperatures above 260 degrees C_)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Doug1170 (30/5/22)

Thank you I have tried this method now as well -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (30/5/22)

Well done @Intuthu Kagesi 

It has been documented that the first batch of these leaked badly. Thank you for providing a solution to the problem. The forum is richer for you being here.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/22)

This would be the perfect candidate to be thrown into the gorge!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Doug1170 (30/5/22)

Thanx for the advice I have now tried all the above ways mentioned including replacing all the seals - evan tried the straight glass .
wasted a lot of juice and cotton but it was juice I hated so no big deal- I have now given up and will treat it as school fees and will avoid wotofo products in future.
my oxva and hellvape rta s work work perfectly every time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (30/5/22)

There was unfortunately a bad batch of these RTA's. People had the exact same problem, leaking no matter how it was wicked. It's a pity because it's a great RTA when not leaking. 

I know how frustrating this must have been for you, I'm sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (30/5/22)

Doug1170 said:


> Thanx for the advice I have now tried all the above ways mentioned including replacing all the seals - evan tried the straight glass .
> wasted a lot of juice and cotton but it was juice I hated so no big deal- I have now given up and will treat it as school fees and will avoid wotofo products in future.
> my oxva and hellvape rta s work work perfectly every time


Thank the powers that be that it didn't cost you a mod. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

